# What kind of car's are new Migrants buying?



## S58cRenu (Dec 29, 2012)

I tried to search for this but I need some guidance on this.

Simply . . . 

What kind of car did you guys plunk down for when you arrived & where/how?

I'll take all suggestions. Nothing can be too crazy.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

What's your budget?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd think it should depend on 
how you are doing financially and 
what kind of work you are doing and 
what your requirement/desire is and 
how big your family is. 
Does it really matter if you are migrant or not?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> I'd think it should depend on
> how you are doing financially and
> what kind of work you are doing and
> what your requirement/desire is and
> ...


lol

BTW Renu, just curious why have you mentioned the fees in your signature ? I think the fees is same for all applicants..


----------



## S58cRenu (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi guys. I'm thinking a clunker. But, this post was more about creating some excitement about what migrants are sporting over there 

Good point about the fees. It's just a reminder of the financial toll I need to make up with extra shifts some day.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

S58cRenu said:


> Hi guys. I'm thinking a clunker. But, this post was more about creating some excitement about what migrants are sporting over there
> 
> Good point about the fees. It's just a reminder of the financial toll I need to make up with extra shifts some day.


My friend if you love cars you are going to wrong country. They rip your face off if you even think of buying german :-(


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

Cars are crazy expensive here, but luckily not as expensive as in the past countries i have lived and owned a car. But coming from US you will be shocked


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

I think it is really going to hit me hard, since cars in Muscat are way cheaper than most of the countries, approx 2 times lesser than India. I remember buying the Prado at 40K AUD(approx) two years ago. I feel that it'll not be worth importing it to Aus. Anybody with the exp in imporing may pls share it with me.


----------



## rezcowgirl (Feb 9, 2010)

S58cRenu said:


> I tried to search for this but I need some guidance on this.
> 
> Simply . . .
> 
> ...


I think its a good question. Aside from your family size dictating car needs, & your location (outback versus city) perhaps dictating car type, I would say:
1. Buy a used car that you can pay for outright because you may not get immediate credit upon arrival in your new country, not having established any credit yet there.
2. Buy a car that is known to keep its value in case you want or need to leave then you won't have depreciated as much. Generally I think Honda holds good value.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi S58cRenu, 



S58cRenu said:


> But, this post was more about creating some excitement about what migrants are sporting over there


We are using bicycles at the moment, to be honest . 

Reid Cycles is cheap and I'd say you are just as fast as the bus during peak traffic times. It really depends on where you live, though. We are based in Sydney and live and work in the inner suburbs. It's quite interesting: Back home in Europe we had two cars in a 2-person-household... 

There are also car sharing services such as goget which we have not tried but my partner's Australian work colleagues recommended them. The city of Sydney lists some other car sharing companies on their webpage. It could be a good option for the first couple of weeks until you can find a permanent accommodation and know if you have a garage and how frequently you need a car. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rezcowgirl said:


> I think its a good question. Aside from your family size dictating car needs, & your location (outback versus city) perhaps dictating car type, I would say:
> 1. Buy a used car that you can pay for outright because you may not get immediate credit upon arrival in your new country, not having established any credit yet there.
> 2. Buy a car that is known to keep its value in case you want or need to leave then you won't have depreciated as much. Generally I think Honda holds good value.


To get a car loan, you need to have worked at the same place for at least 3-6 months and have otherwise good credit.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

S58cRenu said:


> I tried to search for this but I need some guidance on this.
> 
> Simply . . .
> 
> ...


go to carsales.com.au its the best site to look for cars.


----------



## BikePike (Apr 3, 2013)

S58cRenu said:


> I tried to search for this but I need some guidance on this.
> 
> Simply . . .
> 
> ...


4 x 4's?


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

BikePike said:


> 4 x 4's?


Hmm , why do we need 4x4 there? Unless you want to go off road.

Also I think, which car you drive in Australia doesn't make a big difference. Due to short distances ( unlike US) and high gas prices (fuel price is about 50% higher compared to US) you tend to use cheap and fuel efficient vehicles.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> Hmm , why do we need 4x4 there? Unless you want to go off road.
> 
> Also I think, which car you drive in Australia doesn't make a big difference. Due to short distances ( unlike US) and high gas prices (fuel price is about 50% higher compared to US) you tend to use cheap and fuel efficient vehicles.


Short distances? What do you mean? The distance between Sydney and Melbourne for example is greater than the distance between Los Angeles and San Francisco.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Short distances? What do you mean? The distance between Sydney and Melbourne for example is greater than the distance between Los Angeles and San Francisco.


I think he means distances within a city.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

pearljam said:


> I think he means distances within a city.


I don't even think I would agree with that statement either.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Short distances? What do you mean? The distance between Sydney and Melbourne for example is greater than the distance between Los Angeles and San Francisco.


Yes but you can stop at multiple places between LA and Sf. How many breaks ( for food and syuff) can you take between Sydney and Melbourne? It seems to be an adventure rather than economical way of transportation between these two cities.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> Yes but you can stop at multiple places between LA and Sf. How many breaks ( for food and syuff) can you take between Sydney and Melbourne? It seems to be an adventure rather than economical way of transportation between these two cities.


Having driven between LA and SF, I'm not sure I agree that there are "multiple places" to stop between the two cities (unless you're driving along the coast, and the same could be said for the "long way" between Sydney and Melbourne). I-5 north of Bakersfield all the way up to Tracy is basically desert. Anyway, I'm not even sure what bearing that has on your "short distances" argument.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Having driven between LA and SF, I'm not sure I agree that there are "multiple places" to stop between the two cities (unless you're driving along the coast, and the same could be said for the "long way" between Sydney and Melbourne). I-5 north of Bakersfield all the way up to Tracy is basically desert. Anyway, I'm not even sure what bearing that has on your "short distances" argument.


In that respect California may be unique but in north east we don't have to worry about anything on a 9 hour trip. I don't think same applies to Australia. Also gas price is fairly high over there which makes it uneconomical.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Having driven between LA and SF, I'm not sure I agree that there are "multiple places" to stop between the two cities (unless you're driving along the coast, and the same could be said for the "long way" between Sydney and Melbourne). I-5 north of Bakersfield all the way up to Tracy is basically desert. Anyway, I'm not even sure what bearing that has on your "short distances" argument.


What I meant with short distance argument was that generally in Us people commute more ( including work related) than anywhere else and therefore need luxury car. 
Now you are going to say that you don't agree to it and you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> What I meant with short distance argument was that generally in Us people commute more ( including work related) than anywhere else and therefore need luxury car.
> Now you are going to say that you don't agree to it and you are entitled to your opinion.


Actually the data (i.e. facts) show that commuting trends in Australia (in terms of vehicle kilometres travelled and time spent commuting) are lining up with those of the US, so it's really not an opinion.

As for your northeast statement - yes, obviously, but the northeast is far more densely populated than anything in Australia.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Actually the data (i.e. facts) show that commuting trends in Australia (in terms of vehicle kilometres travelled and time spent commuting) are lining up with those of the US, so it's really not an opinion.
> 
> As for your northeast statement - yes, obviously, but the northeast is far more densely populated than anything in Australia.


According to Australia dept of statistics avg km driven is about 14k, which is much higher than I would have guessed, whereas average miles driven is about the same no for US. So US is still 60% more on equivalent basis. 

Yes but that is true about US in general compared to Ausi in terms of long distance travel.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> According to Australia dept of statistics avg km driven is about 14k, which is much higher than I would have guessed, whereas average miles driven is about the same no for US. So US is still 60% more on equivalent basis.
> 
> Yes but that is true about US in general compared to Ausi in terms of long distance travel.


In 2010, annual VMT per capita for the US was just under 10,000 mi. So it's not 60% more.

I agree that fewer people are going to drive long distances here than in the US, largely because the intercity infrastructure is just not as good, but just because petrol is more expensive here than in the US doesn't mean that people don't drive quite a bit. Australia is a very car-oriented country.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> In 2010, annual VMT per capita for the US was just under 10,000 mi. So it's not 60% more.
> 
> I agree that fewer people are going to drive long distances here than in the US, largely because the intercity infrastructure is just not as good, but just because petrol is more expensive here than in the US doesn't mean that people don't drive quite a bit. Australia is a very car-oriented country.


Seems like no. quoted on dept of transportation wwbsite is different. 

www.fhwa.dot.gov/ohim/onh00/bar8.htm

Anyway dude take it easy. I was putting my opinion and not trying to force it. 

Also I am surprised that people in Ausi drive so much, given the fact that cities are far apart and gas is costly.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> In 2010, annual VMT per capita for the US was just under 10,000 mi. So it's not 60% more.
> 
> I agree that fewer people are going to drive long distances here than in the US, largely because the intercity infrastructure is just not as good, but just because petrol is more expensive here than in the US doesn't mean that people don't drive quite a bit. Australia is a very car-oriented country.


Wish germans came without gold plated price.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> Seems like no. quoted on dept of transportation wwbsite is different.
> 
> Average Annual Miles per Driver by Age Group
> 
> ...


That's a bit rude. I was just stating facts, you're the one that seems to be forcing things. I think I can speak to how things are here in Australia since, well, I live here. Maybe you should be the one to "take it easy".

BTW, calling someone "dude" is condescending. I wouldn't continue with that sort of talk if I were you.


----------



## anishk06 (Sep 5, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> I think it is really going to hit me hard, since cars in Muscat are way cheaper than most of the countries, approx 2 times lesser than India. I remember buying the Prado at 40K AUD(approx) two years ago. I feel that it'll not be worth importing it to Aus. Anybody with the exp in imporing may pls share it with me.


You cannot import cars to Auz from any other country including NZ


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

anishk06 said:


> You cannot import cars to Auz from any other country including NZ


I think there are a lot of hurdles in importing cars but I don't think that it's not possible at all.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,
I Imported my VW beetle from the UK last April, lots of paperwork to complete beforehand, but well worth it


----------



## S58cRenu (Dec 29, 2012)

Not a bad tip Monika. Who knew that "car sharing" was an option in Sydney! Not me. 

Judy&Rob, that's also the kind of stuff i wanted to hear in this thread regarding what model car you plunked down for (and maybe a pic or two just for kicks). 

Speaking of pics, how do you guys get your driver's license once you land in Australia? Did you go to the DMV like the week you landed?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi S58cRenu, 

if you hold a PR visa


> [...] you are allowed to drive in NSW on a current overseas licence for a maximum of *three months after arriving in Australia*.


Source (for NSW): RTA - International drivers

You will need proof of a *residential address* (tenancy agreement, ownership contract etc.) before you can get a driving licence in the state you are moving to. If you are moving to NSW and have a US driving licence you are lucky because the US are on the exemption list. This means no driving or knowledge test is required. I got my licence at the _Roads and Maritime Services_ (RTA) within 15 minutes. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## S58cRenu (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Monika! That's great news that I can head over to an RTA office & obtain a license pretty quickly. One less thing to worry about. Cheers! 

I owe you one for this, hehe. Just kidding. Let me know if I can help you with anything. Cheers.


----------

